# Best 6.5" option?



## enigma

So I have had my ES Pro Horns in my car for the last year with very few issues and alot of joy and experimented with several mid bass options but im always curious about something different. Goals of my setup has always been a low key almost "stock" with great sound reproduction and range, hence why I went with the horns.

Originally, I was using my full body horns with a pair of Image Dynamics XS 69 but they wouldn't fit in my doors without serious mods and still not an option so sold them and purchased the XS57 5x7" mid basses and loved them, matched up well and sounded great. Unfortunately, my mid basses started to make some rude noises and had to send them back to Sonic Electronic for warranty claim. So next I picked up a pair of old school JBL 2118h 8" mid basses and ran them in homemade mdf kick panels in my car. (off the same amp, a Digital Design S4 (100w x 2 and 200w x 2 all at 4ohm). Definitely a big difference, and sounded amazing together but the lack of space in the kick panels on both sides of the car left something to be desired (though I imagine fiberglass kicks might be better).

Looking though some older threads I saw theses which have been mention several times 

Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components.

If i wanted to mount these in my doors sealed, would it be a good option?

If i did, how would the fair say from 100hz to 1200hz? bandpass with a set of the Full Body Pro Horns? 



I do admit, I have been considering upgrading to some custom fiberglass work and either doing a set of Beyma 8G40s 8" in custom ported fiberglass door panels or a pair of JBL 2206 12" midbass drivers in a fiberglass door panel, and upgrade to the Ultra compression drivers, but I think for right now since my car is my daily and I have a girlfriend with 3 kids, id like to keep it as practical as possible. 

As always, any and all opinions are greatly appreciated thanks!


----------



## nadams5755

i liked the 6nd430s, pretty potent drivers.

i've got a used pair for sale if you'd like.


----------



## T3mpest

enigma said:


> So I have had my ES Pro Horns in my car for the last year with very few issues and alot of joy and experimented with several mid bass options but im always curious about something different. Goals of my setup has always been a low key almost "stock" with great sound reproduction and range, hence why I went with the horns.
> 
> Originally, I was using my full body horns with a pair of Image Dynamics XS 69 but they wouldn't fit in my doors without serious mods and still not an option so sold them and purchased the XS57 5x7" mid basses and loved them, matched up well and sounded great. Unfortunately, my mid basses started to make some rude noises and had to send them back to Sonic Electronic for warranty claim. So next I picked up a pair of old school JBL 2118h 8" mid basses and ran them in homemade mdf kick panels in my car. (off the same amp, a Digital Design S4 (100w x 2 and 200w x 2 all at 4ohm). Definitely a big difference, and sounded amazing together but the lack of space in the kick panels on both sides of the car left something to be desired (though I imagine fiberglass kicks might be better).
> 
> Looking though some older threads I saw theses which have been mention several times
> 
> Eighteen Sound Speakers - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 - Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" woofer has a lightweight neodymium magnet. Eighteen Sound 6ND430 6.5" subwoofers are available here. 18 Sound speaker components.
> 
> If i wanted to mount these in my doors sealed, would it be a good option?
> 
> If i did, how would the fair say from 100hz to 1200hz? bandpass with a set of the Full Body Pro Horns?
> 
> 
> 
> I do admit, I have been considering upgrading to some custom fiberglass work and either doing a set of Beyma 8G40s 8" in custom ported fiberglass door panels or a pair of JBL 2206 12" midbass drivers in a fiberglass door panel, and upgrade to the Ultra compression drivers, but I think for right now since my car is my daily and I have a girlfriend with 3 kids, id like to keep it as practical as possible.
> 
> As always, any and all opinions are greatly appreciated thanks!


There are 2 other drivers I'd look at.

Ciare 6.38NDW - Ciare 6.38NDW is a 6.5 inch lightweight neodymium speaker for all mid-bass speaker systems- Ciare Speakers - Ciare 6.38NDW 6.5 inch lighweight neodymium speaker for bass guitar speaker systems. Ciare 6.38NDW 6.5 inch mid-bass speakers

Beyma Speakers - Beyma 6P200Fe 6.5" woofer - Beyma 6P200Fe 400 watt 6.55" speaker for compact vented speaker applications. Beyma 6P200Fe 6.5" speakers and other Beyma speakers here.

Both have more xmax than you typically see in pro audio drivers, along with the 18 sounds especially in this size and they aren't overly sensitive where they will need large amounts of shaping to get lower bass output (I'm sure you'll still need some due to the qts/fs, like most pro audio drivers.

I'm sure any option will be better than the ID 5x7 set and I was a fan of the xs69, I ran them for quite a while myself, although I did end up having a issue similar to yours. The Beyma are likely more rugged set both mechanically and thermally. Waterproof cone and dual mirrored spiders.

No set should have no problems with a 1200hz crossover, with the beyma in particular you may even want to experiment with higher xover points mating to the horn. It has shorting rings which lower midrange distortion quite a bit, you may like it's sound better than the horns in the lower midrange.

Their is a neo version of the beyma too if weight is an issue, but in a door I'd just as soon use ferrite as you dont' save depth in this case.


----------



## truckguy

Isn't Eric Stevens/Stevens Audio coming out with a 6.5 and 8 soon. You might check with him on a timeline. Could be a really good option.


----------



## DC/Hertz

I don't think Stevens Audio exists.


----------



## truckguy

DC/Hertz said:


> I don't think Stevens Audio exists.


There is a Stevens Audio FB page. I messaged him back in March and he responded fairly fast. It exists. I didn't feel comfortable saying when his products are available which is why said the OP should check with him. Release dates always change.


----------



## enigma

T3mpest said:


> There are 2 other drivers I'd look at.
> 
> Ciare 6.38NDW - Ciare 6.38NDW is a 6.5 inch lightweight neodymium speaker for all mid-bass speaker systems- Ciare Speakers - Ciare 6.38NDW 6.5 inch lighweight neodymium speaker for bass guitar speaker systems. Ciare 6.38NDW 6.5 inch mid-bass speakers
> 
> Beyma Speakers - Beyma 6P200Fe 6.5" woofer - Beyma 6P200Fe 400 watt 6.55" speaker for compact vented speaker applications. Beyma 6P200Fe 6.5" speakers and other Beyma speakers here.
> 
> Both have more xmax than you typically see in pro audio drivers, along with the 18 sounds especially in this size and they aren't overly sensitive where they will need large amounts of shaping to get lower bass output (I'm sure you'll still need some due to the qts/fs, like most pro audio drivers.
> 
> I'm sure any option will be better than the ID 5x7 set and I was a fan of the xs69, I ran them for quite a while myself, although I did end up having a issue similar to yours. The Beyma are likely more rugged set both mechanically and thermally. Waterproof cone and dual mirrored spiders.
> 
> No set should have no problems with a 1200hz crossover, with the beyma in particular you may even want to experiment with higher xover points mating to the horn. It has shorting rings which lower midrange distortion quite a bit, you may like it's sound better than the horns in the lower midrange.
> 
> Their is a neo version of the beyma too if weight is an issue, but in a door I'd just as soon use ferrite as you dont' save depth in this case.



I'll definitely give these all a closer look thanks for the assist....id love to go bigger with my midbass with the horns but trying to keep a stealth daily driver feel too.


----------



## UNCLEDAN23

I really like my DD audio vo - M 6.5. and the range is 70 to 13 k so I think they will work for your application


----------



## dcfis

Interesting, Thanks for bringing attention to them


----------



## Mic10is

The 6nd430 are really nice sounding speakers and will mate well w the mini horns. I ran them from 67hz to 1.6khz in my BMW.

Id check out the Stevens Audio SA65. It's like a compilation of everything Eric has ever designed and built over the years in a single speaker.
I've been using beta versions for over a year and I couldn't be happier w how my car sounds. I've gotten 3 best of Sq awards are local events against some stiff competition and done fairly well with them in my 1st season back competing after an almost 5yr hiatus.


----------



## dcfis

Are you talking about the component set or the SA MB6?


----------



## Mic10is

dcfis said:


> Are you talking about the component set or the SA MB6?




SA65 is the mid w the comp set. The MB6 is a different driver but also very nice especially at it's price point


----------



## dcfis

You used the MB series?


----------



## Mic10is

dcfis said:


> You used the MB series?


I beta tested them. Nice sounding speakers once broken in.around $99 ea. Solid performer at its price point.
It's ferrite magnets and we're too deep for my particular install. Check Stevens Audio facebook page. Lots of info


----------

